# Rossman Apiaries - NUC Boxes



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

Fred Rossman is a great guy to work with. I value his flexibilty and service!

If you have not tried Rossman's inner covers, or their Ross Round supers, you are in for a treat.


----------

